# I am now selling on Etsy!!



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

I am now selling on Etsy, check it out I have a lot more work to do on the page but I will get it done, I only have three rings on Etsy right now,I will be loading more!!

Please Check it out!!
http://www.etsy.com/shop/WoodenfrogWoodenProd

I also want to thank each and every member on LumberJock's !!!!
Although I do my work by hand and mostly hand tools, I watch and learn from you guys and gals all the time!
As far as the ring making goes I thank Franklad, Scrappy, Rance, Yorkshirstewart, Junji, Jim Jakosh and many more for your help and inspiration for my work!
If I forgot a name I am sorry THANK YOU TO ALL FOR YOUR HELP!!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Good luck Robert. You shouldn't have any trouble selling your finely created rings.


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

Thank You, Roge
If I do, it is because of all the LumberJocks Members and Lumberjocks Great Website!!!!!


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Some great looking rings you've got listed, hope the endeavor is fruitful.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Robert*, will you be able to keep up with demand?


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Congratulations Robert!


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

Thank you all for your support, it really means a lot that I have the great members of Lumberjocks!!! Support!!
Oldnovice, I am pretty sure I can, since I am disabled I have pretty much nothing to do, Woodworking is my escape from the pain I have through my body. Legs are the worst!
If I don't start selling some of the products I will have to stop making things, I just do not have the cash to keep buying supplies and giving the stuff away.
Not trying to give a sob story but this is the reason I am trying to sell some of my products!
The other reason I want to sell them is so I can keep on making the little things I do!! I simply LOVE IT!
Thanks again for everything you guys and gals!! .


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Robert you know we are all pulling for you and wish you the best of luck!


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

Thank You, Oldnovice! It really means a lot!
I will say it is harder to set those sites up, and add all the content and pictures and stuff.
I will do the woodworking, over that stuff any day!


----------



## moonie (Jun 18, 2010)

well good luck and the wife love's your ring's


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

Thank You, David
They are for sale, (SORRY) I had too…LOL!
Have a great day!


----------



## scrollingmom (Aug 27, 2011)

Congradulations! Let me know how it works out for you.


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

Thank you, Kelly
It is harder to set those things up than it is to make the products!
I'll let you know.


----------



## PaulMiller (Dec 11, 2008)

Great looking rings. I've been wanting to make those for quite a while. If you are going to be a regular seller of small items like this, I would suggest getting a small photo tent. You can get a small one that comes with lights and a little table-top tripod on Amazon (among other places) for $20-$30. It will give you consistent results, and is even better if you have a place where it can be left set up. Your photos are good, but it's just a lot easier if you have a place that's always ready to shoot.

Paul


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

It looks like you're going to do well Robert. Great looking rings.
Another suggestion to go along with Paul's. The rings details are somewhat getting lost in the backgrounds. Rather than using rocks or wood, maybe a simpler cloth background to let the ring's details *pop*.


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

Paul, thanks for the info! I bought one of those tents about a month ago some of these pics are older and some I been experimenting with the tent, it still takes a little practice to get good shots.
Paul thanks again, you should give it a try to make some rings. Did you see my blog on how I make some of them? Here is the link if you would like to check it out http://lumberjocks.com/WoodenFrog/blog/34552

Thank You, Gary that is some Great info I may try that, Like I said to Paul, some of these pics are old and I am trying new and different things, Kinda learning. the next pics I'll take with a cloth and see what happens!
Thanks again, Both of you!!


----------



## iminmyshop (Dec 9, 2012)

Best of luck. They look great, appear very professionally made and should sell. The challenge will be getting people to your page. I hope you do real well.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Such a nice selection of beautiful rings to choose from ! I'm sure you'll do well. Best wishes : )


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

Thank You, Dusty!!


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Good luck with your Etsy sales.

I would like to chime in on the photos critique. It may be my poor eyesight but some of the images aren't very sharp. Practice, practice and practice. Shoot a lot of pics and choose only the best one of each item for display. Your item should be tack sharp. The rest of the image is just background clutter.

Please don't take this the wrong way. I am trying to help you getter better results which should lead to more sales.

Good choice on the photo tent.

Proud to see another LJ out in the market.

Mike


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

Thank You, Mike! No way would I take it the wrong way!


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

If you have lights, just get the photo tent.


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks NiteWalker, I have the lights and the tent, just getting used to using it, right now!


----------



## Shaker (Mar 22, 2013)

Very nice stuff Robert! I wish you good luck on Etsy!


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

Thank You very much Doug!
Welcome To LumberJocks!!!


----------

